# New Burton Snowboard Jacket with built in iPod



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

dude, I bet you I could get a similar jacket, add a few mods and boom! I would have it for a lot less than $1000 CDN! Actually, I work for a lifestyle clothing line and we had a few winter jackets to which we added some great features which would allow for you to carry your MP3/CD/MD player with very convenient access, chutes for the wires etc... SO although I did read about this, not sure about the value.


----------



## •MACMAN• (Dec 9, 2002)

Anyone else hear about this yet? They've integrated the iPod into the jacket itself with a touchpad, usable with gloves on, built into the outside of the sleeve to control tracks, volume, etc.

It called the 'Burton Amp Jacket'. Gonna sell for about a thousand U.S. $

I'd love one but that's a lot of coin just to be on the cutting edge of high-tech fashion.

Here's the Press Release...

_Burlington, Vermont - December 3, 2002

There are some sounds, like the metallic movement of a zipper or velcro's gentle "rip," that you would expect to hear coming from a jacket. But music probably isn't one of those sounds. That is, until now.

Burton Snowboard Company, based in Burlington, has developed a new jacket called the "Amp," that has a few surprises up its sleeves. Namely, a textile data strip that allows buttons on the jacket's sleeve to communicate with a digital music player located in a compartment in the chest. A snowboarder can use his or her PC to download music to the player, and use the oversized fabric buttons to adjust the tunes' volume or switch songs -- all without removing winter gloves.

Leigh Ault, Burton's spokesperson, says, "We've had everyone from Steven Spielberg's agent calling wanting to get him a jacket, and we sent one to Matt LeBlanc from Friends." 

Kristin Yardley, who helped develop the Amp, xplains, "technology is becoming wearable. This jacket is an example of that, and we're first to market with it."

The Amp will hit specialty stores shortly before Christmas. Its base price is $500.00, but once you add Apple's IPod music player, that price could climb to as high as $1000.00. 

Shopper Brian Blacklock says, "It's kinda expensive, but it's a nice feature.It doesn't matter what it costs. If you can afford to do it, have fun!" 

Snowboarder Andy Hall agrees: "Once you've got the beat [of the music], you go through the woods or bomb down a trail, or whatever. When you're listening to your music, you're more in your zone."

If it's on the holiday wish lists of winter sports enthusiasts, this out-of-the-ordinary outerwear could be music to snowboarders' ears this winter.

Last edited by Press Release on 041202 at 10:50
_

Ride on dude!
Macman.


----------

